# where to buy slingshots?



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ive bought a few slignshots and cant seem to find anymore sites thats reliable and has a good selection,looking forward to collecting and having slingshots as a new hobby! i really got into the sport although ill have to practice way more often.Im looking to get some friends into the sport so we can all go together in a group and blast everything! lol,any suggestions on a website? thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a topic started by you

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28429-need-help-for-hunting-good-slingshot/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28550-axiom-slingshot/

How about this one?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28560-slingshot-choices-for-a-beginner/

Tell me, what information are you seeking?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is another you were part of:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28560-slingshot-choices-for-a-beginner/


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok thinking about buying a pocket predator I'm looking at vendors now


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 48921


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol ok can't type on computer using iPod, any suggestions on different slingshot sites with good selection?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> Ok thinking about buying a pocket predator I'm looking at vendors now


What about here?????


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thats what i meant,


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

how old are you?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Check the "for sale" section of this forum.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

i checked them all out,found a few waiting for replies


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> i checked them all out,found a few waiting for replies


*Most all sellers say, If interested pm me!*


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

o,sorry,just saw many people commenting and though id post


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've had personal dealings with PocketPredator and Gopher Slingshots. Both guys are top notch. Dan at Gopher worked with me to make a custom fork.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/

http://www.gopherslingshots.com/

Both Bill and Dan make a great, inexpensive introductory fork, too.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok cool,how much does a custom fork cost?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

$40 seems a little high in price for what im looking to get.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BunnyBlaster said:


> $40 seems a little high in price for what im looking to get.


i dont mean for my comment to sound mean spirited, but have you considered making one ? a natural at least with rubber bands ?


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

actually %100% honest i have made 2 so far and starting another,one is a bb plinker and shoots bearings fine also,made with rubberbands and piece of old towel,and holds up great! the other i made is pretty big and i have exercise bands tubes on it,both are really awesome! quite nice too. ive checked out tripwire slingshots and saw some i like,they have 100% positive feedback,and good prices,any of you dealt with them?


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

BB: Mine was $90, IIRC, but it has an aluminum core.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

saw this and wanted it right away!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

BunnyBlaster said:


> saw this and wanted it right away!


I made one of those after finding one of those ring things at a surplus store. They make a really fun slinger. The ring was kinda pricey though, got mine for $18! (cast aluminium) sanding aluminium kinda sucks.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yea same price fully made and everything


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

That thing is called a Descender.

You can pick em up on ebay or a "sporting" store.

Just saw the top, Round it.

Band it and its a nice shooter from what i've heard.

If you like metal slingshots I would suggest Dankung or Fineslingshots.

Both are asian type producers.

www.fineslingshot.com

http://www.dankung.com/emart/


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok cool,it comes with theraband single layer or double,thinking of double


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

iindividual said:


> If you like metal slingshots I would suggest Dankung or Fineslingshots.
> 
> Both are asian type producers.
> 
> www.fineslingshot.com


Thanks for the link. I like the look of their tea oil tree fork.


----------

